# Gaston Pereiro



## Chrissonero (13 Febbraio 2015)

Uruguaiano classe 95 del Nacional, 188 cm centrocampista ofensivo mancino molto completo di grandissimo talento, tutto potenza ma anche molto veloce, per adesso non costa piu di 3-4 mln di euri, poi in 2-3 stagione finisce al Palermo di Zamparini e costa 30-40 mln


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Febbraio 2015)

dopo Pereiro segnalo anche Gonzalo Martinez il "Pity", 21 anni argentino 170 cm appena preso por il River Plate in 3,5 mln E, trequartista di grandissima tecnica e talento


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Marzo 2015)

ecco altro: Gustavo Bou attacante argentino del Racing Club classe 90, sta facendo benissimo da due stagione, una punta tutto potenza lo ritengo pronto per la europa


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Maggio 2015)

salve ragga, oggi segnalo anche Guido Carriĺlo, attacante argentino classe 91 del Estudiantes della plata sploso dopo la partita di Duvan Zapata al Napoli, punta di 193 cm grande potenza e anche tecnica, molto interessante con ottimi numeri e sopratutto grande personalita, sopratutto per questo gia in ottica del allenatore della nazionale argentina Tata Martino, sicuramente uno su cui investire 2-3 mln di euri altro che 16 per Destro


----------



## 666psycho (19 Maggio 2015)

ma perché non fai come tutti gli altri e apri un topic per giocatore?


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Maggio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma perché non fai come tutti gli altri e apri un topic per giocatore?



Vero, forse dovrei cambiare il nome del topic a "talenti sudamericani"


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Luglio 2015)

Gaston Pereiro venduto al PSV in 6 mln Euri, Guido Carrillo venduto al Monaco per 9 mln di euri e Gustavo Bou sta per finire al Porto per 8 mln di euri.. questo si chiama investire, tra 2 o 3 stagione vedremo..


----------

